# Izzys pacemaker surgery



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

has been booked ...her preop is Feb 11 and then sx on Feb 12th...her heart rate is way too slow...averaging around 40 to 50 BPM with lots of periods of asystole...at this point the asystole is up to 7.3 seconds so she has not fainted, but is very fatigued...anesthesia for her is deadly so it will be nail biting time again...but it has to be done...as always we will be asking for prayers and positive thoughts ! We had hoped for more time for her to recover from her two cardiac arrests but it is now thought that is too risky to wait much longer...plus that will give the cardiologist time to monitor her pacemaker and make any adjustments that might be needed before we move away...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Lots of prayers and positive thoughts for Izzy! Keep us posted! <3


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll be sending good thoughts your way. Poor little Izzy has had a rough year- lets hope 2014 brings her better health!
I am just curious- Does the fact that they know she had previous arrests during surgery help at all? Like are they just expecting her to arrest and prepared to deal with that, or using drugs to stop it in the first place or is it all bad that it happened before?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

doginthedesert said:


> I'll be sending good thoughts your way. Poor little Izzy has had a rough year- lets hope 2014 brings her better health!
> I am just curious- Does the fact that they know she had previous arrests during surgery help at all? Like are they just expecting her to arrest and prepared to deal with that, or using drugs to stop it in the first place or is it all bad that it happened before?


 They will be well prepared...anesthesiologist, ICU Doctors, Cardiologists..she is in the best uni teaching hospital in the province so they have all the best of equipment etc...as it is now, she could never have surgery at a local vets hospital as they would not be able to manage her in an arrest situation...when she did have the arrest at the local vet last year they almost could not bring her around...and they have already said there is no way they would give her any amount of anesthesia, not even light sedation, ..so if she broke a leg etc we would be in a real problem situation....the SSS has progressively gotten worse lately so it is for the best, and then she will be protected against asystole .


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck!! Hoping for the best for your baby


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, very interesting from a professional standpoint! From a dog mom's perspective though, we will be there right with you for support. Hoping everything goes smoothly. A pretty standard common procedure in people, but a bit more complicated for our little ones since its not routinely done. I will be doing some research on PPM's for pets!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

The surgery itself is rather routine but Izzys problem is that she arrests with anesthesia so that makes her case a bit more complicated..the cardiologist was adamant today that she does not want Izzy on any meds such as Theophylline...we can expect Izzys life expectancy to improve by 3 to 10 years depending on how often the pacemaker fires...after the initial surgery and recovery period she should be much more comfortable.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No arrythmias? Just SSS? Wondering if they do AICD's in dogs?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sending you and your little one my best wishes! I hope all goes well.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm not sure about AICD's for dogs...that was not mentioned at any time...... Izs problem is bradycardia with asystole, freq supraventricular premature beats , occasional second degree AV block so may need a double lead..AICD's may be cost prohibitive also....pacemakers are pricey enough .


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping you both in my prayers!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Prayers coming little Izzys way.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Keeping Izzy and you in my thoughts and prayers!! Xox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending all my love, hugs, kisses, thoughts and prayers! xxxxx


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Izzy is in my prayers. For good health from now until time for her surgery and during her surgery and recovery. Hugs and kisses little girl from me and Lulu. xoxo


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Izzy having to go through so much. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck, sending positive thoughts your way xxx


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending love and prayers to you and Izzy! Hopes for a speedy recovery too <3


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS* and Puppy pats to Izzy.... I'll be thinking of her and you when the time comes.... she is 'our' lil' Princess here on the forum... keep up informed....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Wayne and I are feeling very guilty right now..we think of all the times we have said to Izzy " come on , you can walk farther than that " when she has sat down or how we make her get out of bed when we think she has rested long enough etc..we now know that she does not have enough energy with the bradycardia to have any tolerance for exercise etc...she will have to be on exercise limitations for 6 weeks following her sx, as she is now that would not be a hardship..but with the new level of energy she will have, that may become problematic . I have been researching the cause of SSS and it looks like it is not genetic or bad breeding etc, it just " is " as one cardiologist put it . I saw a picture of a whippet with a pacemaker and with being so thin you could see the pacemaker and the leads..one good thing with my little chunky monkey, it will be harder to see hers  That will be much easier on daddy !


----------

